# Possible timeshare exit strategy??? Endless Access



## jaygould (Oct 27, 2014)

My wife and I just bought an Endless Access Platinum account for $3900 primarily as an exit strategy for our kids should they not want to take over our Wyndham contracts when we die. Part of the deal is that they will take over one of our Wyndham contracts now and take over any or all of the other ones for a $1200 fee apiece whenever we or the kids want to get rid of them. 
Another part of the deal is that Endless Access is like RCI Extra Vacations where a lot of timeshare inventory is listed for bargain rental prices. We'll see!
Anybody have any experience with Endless Access??


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2014)

That's too bad:

1)  Your kids do NOT have to inherit your timeshares - that is a myth that these kinds of company promote to get your $$$.

2)  Many Wyndham points timeshares have value - you are not "stuck" with them, and you don't have to pay someone to "take them off your hands."


----------



## jaygould (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Denise. In reading the fine print, it turns out that what we bought was a software licensing agreement to a travel website, Endless Access. The agreement has a Right of Cancellation within the first three business days. I'm printing out the cancellation letter right now.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2014)

jimfisk said:


> Thanks, Denise. In reading the fine print, it turns out that what we bought was a software licensing agreement to a travel website, Endless Access. The agreement has a Right of Cancellation within the first three business days. I'm printing out the cancellation letter right now.



Don't expect them to willingly cancel your contract.  You should dispute it with your credit card IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Pietin (Oct 28, 2014)

Jimfisk, your profile shows some nice Wyndham properties.  If you ever want to get rid of them, I am sure you would have takers on bargain deal section of this site.


----------



## jaygould (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for your advice and several offers to buy my contracts. Actually, I am quite content with my Wyndham contracts and am in the process of buying two more through E-bay. It's my wife who worries about what to do with them after I die - which I hope won't be too soon. She was the one pushing to buy this Endless Access account as an "exit strategy". As a result of the reassuring responses we have received through this thread, she is now content to let me rescind the Endless Access account.

Denise - I called my credit card company, but they said that since the rescission clause in my contract promises that the money will be returned to my account in ten days, I have to wait ten days and then call their dispute department if the credit doesn't show up on my account.


----------

